# Beardie making squeaking noise



## alisondragon (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys

A couple of times lately when my daughter has taken her beardie out of his viv he seems to make a squeaking noise, he is eating and going to the toilet ok all of his temps are fine.

Is this something they do or is he telling us that he is hurting he is sleeping as usual so don't really know what else it could be.

Thanks


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I know its a different species but my leopard gecko squeals at me if he doesnt want to be handled.

I would check him over for sore spot just in case but its more likely hes just saying bugger off and leave me alone


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

alisondragon said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A couple of times lately when my daughter has taken her beardie out of his viv he seems to make a squeaking noise, he is eating and going to the toilet ok all of his temps are fine.
> 
> ...


Beardies dont tend to make any noises really.. by squeaking is it literally like a mouse squeak, or more of a huffing exhalation of air noise?

If i pick mine up and they have a wriggle, you can hear them puffing a bit, but no squeak..

Is he opening his mouth wide when your daughter goes to pick him up? If so he could be hissing at her..?


----------

